# فررررصه سااااااعات ثلاثيه الابعاااد للذويقات بسعر ولا أرووع



## سعودية KSA (15 يونيو 2013)

هاااي قيرلز ..

من من الصبايا لا تعشق السااعات .
ساعات لكل الصبايا لكل خروجاتهم وبلبسها بتكون ع الفاشن ومميزه بين صاحباتها ..

تناسب الستايل الكاجول والشبابي لبنات الجامعه الكوووووول ..

نوفر لكم ساعات ميني الكوريه ..
أشكال أكثر من رائعه وموديلات حديثه ..
تناسب كل الاعمار ..
صناعه كوريه ومحرك الساعه ياباني ..
جوده عاليه ..
و جلد اصلي ..
و ضد الماء ..
وضمان لمده سنتين ... 


وأسعارنا رائعه كما عودناكم ...


الجمله 145
المفرق ب 175

ساعه رقم 1



( المتوفر 14 )

ساعه رقم 2



( المتوفر 6 )

ساعه رقم 3



انتهت الكميه

ساعه رقم 4



انتهت الكميه

ساعه 5



( المتوفر 12 )

ساعه رقم 6



( المتوفر 7 )

ساعه رقم 7



انتهت الكميه 

ساعه رقم 8



( المتوفر 14 )

ساعه رقم 9



( المتوفر 4 )

ساعه رقم 10



انتهت الكميه 

ساعه رقم 11



( المتوفر 12 )

ساعه 12



( المتوفر 2 )

ساعه رقم 13



( المتوفر 9 )

ساعه رقم 14



انتهت الكميه 

ساعه رقم 15



( المتوفر 4 )

ساعه رقم 16



انتهت الكميه 

ساعه رقم 17 



انتهت الكميه 

ساعه رقم 18



انتهت الكميه 

ساعه رقم 19



( المتوفر 4 )

ساعه رقم 20



( المتوفر 1 )

ساعه رقم 21



انتهت الكميه 

ساعه رقم 22



( المتوفر 4 )

ساعه رقم 23



( المتوفر 1 )

ساعه رقم 24



( المتوفر 4 )

ساعه رقم 25



( المتوفر 2 )

ساعه رقم 26



( المتوفر 8 )

ساعه رقم 27 



( المتوفر 1 أزرق )

ساعه رقم 28



( المتوفر 4 )

ساعه رقم 29



( المتوفر 2 )


ساعه رقم 30




( المتوفر 14 )

 ملاحظه :
ضمان استرداد الساعات وارجاع مبلغك في حال عدم مطابقتها للصور وللمواصفات المذكوره اعلاه..

في حاله التحويل التسليم فوري خلال يومين من تاريخ التحويل


راح أكون سعيده بأستقبال استفساراتكم وطلباتكم ع رقمي ..

0500437663


----------

